# My 2002 325i



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Here a few pics of my 2002 325i sport, i have had i snce july, and just got some digicam pix. I have the full set of clears sitting in my room but it is too cold to put them on. enjoy the pics!


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

very nice, gotta love topaz :yikes:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Bobby,

You'll love the clears. Nice car, by the way. 


















My car isn't quite as clean as yours, though. 

Michael


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

*nice car lol*

hey..u stole my car..LOL...ur car looks great with the clears. I can't wait to install them.I am waiting for it to get a little warmer here in NY so i can install them...

ur car looks great...
Bobby


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: nice car lol*



Bobby 325i said:


> *hey..u stole my car..LOL...ur car looks great with the clears. I can't wait to install them.I am waiting for it to get a little warmer here in NY so i can install them...
> 
> ur car looks great...
> Bobby *


Thanks! I think there's another Bimmerfest poster who has our car, except that person installed the M-technic (?) front bumper.

Those rear clears are a pain to install. Sure beats amber, though.

Michael


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: nice car lol*



jgrgnt said:


> *Thanks! I think there's another Bimmerfest poster who has our car, except that person installed the M-technic (?) front bumper.
> 
> Those rear clears are a pain to install. Sure beats amber, though.
> 
> Michael *


I installed the clear corners and sidemarker today. It was dark at the time i put them in. Took me about 25 mins to install the clear corners and sidemarkers. It was too cold to put on the tails today. i'll wait for a warmer day to tackle this job. How hard was it to install the rear clears? i know we gotta take of the carpet on the trunk lid... did u have to remove the carpet on the side of trunk? i heard somewhere that we must remove the carpeting on the side panels to take off the outer lenses..

Bobby


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Bobby,

I had to pull back the carpet on both sides of the trunk. It was tricky for me because the carpet is so stiff, and I didn't really feel like pulling out all the tabs. It's probably a lot easier with two people, but one person can accomplish the feat. If I remember correctly, the rears alone took me about an hour to do.

Hope this helps!

- Michael


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

*Thank you michael..*

Thank you very much Michael. I will probably do this by myself, when i actually get around to doing it. It has been soo cold here in New York that i can;t do anything outdoors to the car, and i can't bring it in ny garage because of all th cra in have in there... I'll wait to put them on when the weather gets over 45 degrees..

thank you for the help though..I appreciate it alot...:thumbup:

Bobby


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Thank you michael..*



Bobby 325i said:


> *Thank you very much Michael. I will probably do this by myself, when i actually get around to doing it. It has been soo cold here in New York that i can;t do anything outdoors to the car, and i can't bring it in ny garage because of all th cra in have in there... I'll wait to put them on when the weather gets over 45 degrees..
> 
> thank you for the help though..I appreciate it alot...:thumbup:
> 
> Bobby *


No problem. Don't forget to show us some pics once all the clears are in!

Michael


----------

